# Onkyo HT-s5100 and PS3 audio via HDMI HELP!?



## Eclipticastrum (Jan 9, 2009)

Basically... looking over my onkyo manual it says:

Step 1: Connect your HDMI-compatible TV to the AV receiver’s HDMI OUT jack.
Step 2: Connect your HDMI-compatible player to the AV receiver’s HDMI IN 1, 2, or 3 jack.
Step 3: Connect your HDMI-compatible player to an analog and/or digital audio input on the AV receiver.
Step 4: Assign the HDMI IN.

What I'm having trouble understanding is this: 

As i understand HDMI, it outputs both the highest of quality in terms of video and audio. If so, why do I need to add a second component cable to my system (analog or digital) in order for this connection to work? Is the entire purpose of the 3 HDMI "in" jacks in the back of the onkyo reciever simply to "pass through" video to the TV? That doesn't make sense to me... that it would just pass video through and not utilize the higher quality audio... especially since it is a 7 speaker 7.1 surround audio system.

Thanks!

ps: I connected my new PS3 to the onkyo system via an HDMI cable, and connected the onkyo reciever to my TV via a second HDMI cable... I am able to recieve video on my TV, but no sound as it is. 

Help 

more info from the manual:

Audio Signals
• Audio and video signals received via inputs other than the HDMI IN jacks are not output by the HDMI OUT.
• Audio and video signals received via the HDMI IN jacks are output only by the HDMI OUT.
• To watch an HDMI source that’s connected via the AV receiver’s HDMI jacks, the AV receiver must be turned
on, otherwise no HDMI signal will be output.
• If you want to listen through the speakers connected to the AV receiver, in addition to an HDMI connection,
you’ll also need to make a separate analog or digital audio connection.


it seems silly to me then... the reciever can accept the HDMI signals but can't output them through the speakers but instead only through the HDMI out... ie I can only utilize the HDMI sound through my TV's base speakers instead of my nice 7 speaker surround sound system?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I agree it seems silly but you're exactly correct; your receiver does not use the HDMI feed for audio - only video. So basically it serves as a fancy A/B/C switch. 

An interesting question is: if you set it to HDMI input A does it know to switch to digital audio input A? If HDMI B then audio B?


----------

